# Trip length



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

Have you ever experienced the app saying the trip is one time but it ends up being another? Yesterday my ping said 4 mins when the trips was actually to Sacramento which is 3 hours round trip. Has that ever happened to anyone else?

P.S. She didn't tip!!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The ping says 4 minutes because that is an approximate time to get to your rider.


----------



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

Then how do I know how long the trip will be?


----------



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

Never mind, I just got an email that said they are rolling out a notification for trips 45+ mins.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

You never know how long the ride will be with the exception of the new feature that shows if it is estimated to be over 45 mins. I got a ping yesterday that said 60+ minutes estimate.


----------

